# pickup truck organization



## JRP (Apr 8, 2014)

How is it going? i have been a member here for a while and lost my info on a old computer and i do not use the old email address so here is my new account

I own a small 1 man company and have been doing ok over the last year or so but i noticed i am doing more service work than new construction. The issue i am having is being organized and losing tools.

I am used to ordering material it getting delivered to the site and i install and bring the left over back to my house.

I have done service work and find it fun but i am in no way set up to do it either efficiently or with out having my truck a disaster every week.

I have lost more tools in the last year than i have in the last 8 years. and i feel like i am spending more time looking for tools and material than anything

To my point.

I have a extended cab truck and was wondering if any one had pictures of how they set them up. 

i refuse to buy a van so that limits my. I bought a cap for my truck and hated it. I tried bins for material and that is ok for commercial material but for things more sensitive like plugs and switches they get ruined very fast. 

i have been thinking about getting the dewalt tstak system for my power tools and electronic equipment and hardware. then i was thinking about buying a tool box with 4" draws for material. 

I am thinking about buying a enclosed trailer to set up for my every day stuff including service work but i still need my truck set up for common residential service work.

I am open to all suggestions.

thanks in advance

Jason R.P.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hate to say it but, if you're doing lots of service work, you need a van with shelves and bins to keep all those trinkets, widgets and gizmos organized. I have a truck with a three door contractor canopy and it's great but mostly for throwing stuff in and taking it out again on site. Crawling in the back end of a pickup truck with a normal canopy is just plain irritating.

If you want to keep the truck, the Tstaks might work. If you have a huge bank account that is waiting to be drained, Systainers might work too.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use a pickup truck and love it.

A.R.E. D.C.U. canopy, passenger side of tool compartment is all little bins with material, driver side tool compartment is all tools. Bedslide in back and big bins for material and a jet rack for a 5-6ft ladder on the ceiling... Bigger ladders on the roof rack. Car seats in the back seats for the kids. 

Trailer will be very limiting to get in and out of places.. plus it'll hurt your fuel economy and people will want to steal it. I would only use a trailer for extra tools and material on a big job.. haven't come across that kind of big job yet, but I'm sure one day it'll happen.


----------



## JRP (Apr 8, 2014)

I would consider a small box truck but not at this moment. The trailer would not be left on the site at night. fuel eco wont be to bad not any worst than loaded van or box truck. and with having a big truck to begin with a 12-14 foot trailer wont limit me to much.

i need the bed of the truck to be open for other stuff. i cant be married to caps bed slides and 7 bins in the bed...

i am impossible to please i realize that.


----------



## Sparky Cobb (May 14, 2012)

I fought the same battle, worked out of a extended cab truck for 5 years. Bought a van 6 months ago, now I don't see how I survived in the truck. Wasted too much time digging through the truck looking for one lousy part. Get a van, I promise, you will not regret it.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Sparky Cobb said:


> I fought the same battle, worked out of a extended cab truck for 5 years. Bought a van 6 months ago, now I don't see how I survived in the truck. Wasted too much time digging through the truck looking for one lousy part. Get a van, I promise, you will not regret it.


I fought against vans for the last 14years. I was offered an F-150 with cap and may pass it up. The truck would be more comfortable daily driving, but a severe nuisance to accomplish any work out of. I hate getting to a service call and not having what I need. 4wd and being completely separated from the tool bin might be nice... Having the van with all the right tools, stock, and ladders is nice. If work keeps going at the clip it is, I may be driving a pickup, dropping off stock, checking on guys and jobs, meeting customers, Etc.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I love my pickup truck, but if I ever expand my business I would get a small diesel box truck and outfit the back like a supply shop!


----------



## Sparky Cobb (May 14, 2012)

That would be sweet Frunk. No where near as many trips to the supply house. Probably save money in the long run. 

I'm with you Malone, shooting for the American dream! I've hired a second guy to help with the work load, he is starting a week from tomorrow. Gonna let them guys navigate the van, I'll be in the crew cab that is my "good" truck, soon to be work truck I'm sure. Don't see myself getting off the tools anytime soon, but hey I'm good with that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JRP said:


> How is it going? i have been a member here for a while and lost my info on a old computer and i do not use the old email address so here is my new account
> 
> I own a small 1 man company and have been doing ok over the last year or so but i noticed i am doing more service work than new construction. The issue i am having is being organized and losing tools.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Jason..:thumbsup:

This is all you need..


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/introducing-big-red-30155/


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Best money you will ever spend. I chose to remove the back seat to keep all the cordless tools, and more expensive tools inside. I'm in a small town, so I don't lock the bins on the truck. The 16x8 haulmark is used for new construction only. 4x4 with a hopped up dirtymax. Don't know how I made it without it. I worked for 7 years out of a 1/2 ton extended cab z71, and I do miss the agility, but I don't miss all of the loading and unloading.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Forgot this...











When I did the pickup though, I had the across the bed box, and both side boxes, a ladder rack, and the backseat was flipped up and FULL!!!


----------



## sctracker (Dec 29, 2013)

My plan is to build something like this (http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/threads/47516-LATEST-PROJECT-Truck-Drawers-Sleeping-Platform that goes the whole length of my 8 foot bed that is big enough to hold these guys http://www.amazon.com/Dewalt-DWST14825-Organizer-Metal-Latch/dp/B00AUVX394/ref=sr_1_7?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1397020579&sr=1-7


----------



## sctracker (Dec 29, 2013)

Also without the water tank and all that stuff


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Another idea...

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/flee...mail&utm_campaign=TOTTU_040814&day=2014-04-08


----------



## JRP (Apr 8, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome back Jason..:thumbsup:
> 
> This is all you need..
> 
> ...


this is what i am thinking of getting in a year or two (but an real truck) and keep my pick up truck for other stuff. I don't think i will find what i am looking for in-between now and then. 

I think i might go with the trailer route for a while and see how i like it. They have trailers on ebay that are good deals and i might get one bigger than i need so i can use it for other stuff when i no longer need it for work.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I just use my old pick up truck. Holds my 4 foot ladder. Larger city and the supply joints are not too far away and HD is everywhere.

Gone are my days with 5 to 10K worth of stock. << what a dumb idea.

I now tell folks I don't drive a City Bus so they have to pay me to get stuff.

Seems to work.

*Edit:* I do like the idea of the snow plow attachment tho.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Big red is available for purchase now at Langway Ford, Auburn MA.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Big red is available for purchase now at Langway Ford, Auburn MA.


How much?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MTW said:


> How much?


$33,999

http://langwayford.net/Worcester/For-Sale/Used/Ford/F-350/2011-XL-Red-Truck/27679620/


----------

